# Egg haulers? Why the mysterious price?



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, Jon DeKeles is showing a product called egghaulers, and did this video about 3 months ago:




Went to the web site, no price, after 3 months. So I guess these are not manufactured yet, and it depends on people telling him how much they will pay.

Well, I'll pay $15 with the couplers, $20 if you put in metal wheels.

What do you all think? (If you look up who owns *[url]http://www.egghaulers.com*[/url] you will see JDK's name. 


Greg


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Whoop-de-keles. Just what a scale model railroad needs. Maybe he's waiting for orders? Order some! Then he'll tell you how much! 
If ya gotta ask how much it costs, you can't afford it, right?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

For something this simple to manufacture, why not just present a reasonable price? Not rocket science... 

Still curious what people think is the reason for the mystery. 

Greg


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Tooling for the body is about 20K, frame and couplers about 10 to 15K. Could maybe include wheels in that mold too. An axle? Assembly? Packaging? He's already spent a lot of money in advertising for them.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

They are 1:29 scale. I was hoping for 1:22,5 EggHaulers. Oh well.... 

EDIT, I think TOC is right on....see what demand is...price and production will be set later?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I am guessing that Jon is contracting through HLW. If you look at the details on the Images page, the car's construction looks very much like the HLW Mini Series cars (or at least the dump car kits I've put together). The rest of the site looks like advertizing and market research. Yep, no prices. Kinda makes me skiddish about signing up. 

As for the "coming soon" proclamation, I believe that most of us have enough time in this hobby to realize that is in geological terms. Glaciers move faster! 

My $0.02, 
David Meashey


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep Dave, that's what I was struggling with... I don't see anyone else spending advertising $$ and saying coming soon, and 3 months later still no price, etc. This is a very simple product, so if Aristo can set the price of a locomotive, I would think that the egghauler could be priced easily. 

Greg


----------



## Polaris1 (Jan 22, 2010)

St Aubins in Woodstock, IL is pushing Egg Haulers as coming soon. I'm looking for a combination of 5 (Haulers & Liners) to kit bash into the Green Bay, WI Roller Coaster named the Zippin Pippin. 
I've measured up the "Elvis" Libertyland coaster in GBay on display to build an Aluminum 1/10 scale unit with 5 cars. I do need steel wheels on the Egg Haulers for low CG weight. My 2/3 operating G RR is the Zippin Pippin Dahlia Garden.......... Click on my Photo up Left for two Good views of the 340 ft G layout.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree steel wheels, and I want the little hoppers. I'm getting a lot of kids visiting, and would be a great thing for them to play with, they love to do stuff with the cars, and playing with the delicate mechanisms on my reefers is not really the best idea. 

Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

In the Aug GR under News and Notes, the Egg Haulers are pictured. 
Says Write for prices.... sp maybe by the time snail mail gets there they might have a clue! 

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There is a web site, www.egghaulers.com and no prices, in fact they ask you what you are willing to pay. 

Knowing how "web savvy" Jon Dekeles is, that's as current information as it is, since the August GR was "done" 2 months ago. 

Yeah, maybe the snail mail rate is right! 

Greg


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

to me they look like something Chris Walas might design for his Futurama.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If Chris was making them, they'd be done by now for sure! 

Greg


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Make your own with a sardine can! Or just trace around an eggliner, cut the base out and wrap it with thin plastic or metal.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

My wife has an oval pencil holder, if someone wants a high side gondola....


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Go to mal-wart/charget/k-fart/Dollar Central and look for a mess of oval acrylic soap dishes.... Then add simple U shaped steel/brass/aluminum wheelset brackets and couplers - or even just use stripmetal permanent drawbars and a single axle per 'car' for a caterpillar type train. 
Iffen you make a $gazillion$ on the idea, feel free to send royalties....


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

If HLW makes them and they would be a simple kit and have plastic wheels then they me priced around $11.00 like some of there kits I presently. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I made some from excess observation car ends.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I really liked the idea of a few inexpensive cars to add to the eggliner, where kids can put stuff into a gondola type car. Kids have a lot of fun interacting with the train. I'm looking for something inexpensive, since I won't run them for myself, and I want to make 3 or 4 sets. 

Greg


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, 

Love the cars you made from the observation car ends. Great! 

Best, 
TJ


----------

